# Warm Humidifier You Like?



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anyone have a warm mist humidifier they have bought in the past year (so it would still be on the market?) that they like? I've been going through reviews and sounds like pretty much every humidifier ever made is no good............ that is not helping me. What have you had luck with?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have this one - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VH ... 00_details

It's on the small side, so when I do use it, I have to keep it on the high setting and refill it twice a day (morning and night, if I want it running 24/7). It's worked well for me though, it's pretty quiet (just gives little 'glug glug' sounds once in awhile from the heater), and it's easy to take apart for cleaning and to put back together. Given the lower price, I'd say it's a great little humidifier. Really the only downfall is how often it needs to be refilled, but again, given the price, that's not a dealbreaker (for me anyway) for that to be the main downfall.


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Kelsey that is a good price-- looks like the main complaints were about how you had to refill it, which is not really a big deal, and cleaning it - but you feel like it cleans up ok? Sometimes I wish we "knew" the people leaving all the reviews so we knew what to take with a grain of salt............. appreciate your help!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.vicks.com/products/humidifie ... umidifier/

This is the one I use. Without the vicks in it, of course! I think it's good. It lasts 24 hours on low(when I had it on high the room felt like a sauna so I'm pretty sure low is the correct setting for diggy haha) so that isn't an issue. My only complaint with it is that sometime it "red rings" much like an xbox lol. It stops working when that happens but you just need to turn it off for like 10 minutes and then turn it back on and its fine again.

We got this years ago so I wasn't sure about the price, but it looks like it's $30 on amazon.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

readthebook2 said:


> Thanks Kelsey that is a good price-- looks like the main complaints were about how you had to refill it, which is not really a big deal, and cleaning it - but you feel like it cleans up ok? Sometimes I wish we "knew" the people leaving all the reviews so we knew what to take with a grain of salt............. appreciate your help!


Cleaning's not a big deal to me...What I do is just empty the water that's in it, then fill up the reservoir with straight vinegar and let it sit for awhile (10-20 minutes), then pour it out, wipe it down, and rinse it out. The only thing I have a bit of trouble getting to is the black heating part of it, but my hand's small, so I can fit it between the heating unit and the plastic to wipe it clean. Other than that, it's very easy to take apart and put back together. It's pretty compact and light too, so you're not lugging heavy parts all over the place.

Edit: I forgot to mention, it also has a safety feature that shuts the humidifier off once the water level is empty, which is really nice. It also has a light that turns on when this happens, so you know to refill it.


----------

